# 100 Round C-Mag



## cagomez (2 Apr 2002)

Does anyone see a practical use for these. The only real hinderance I see for them is alot of extra weight. There seems to be a lot of talk lately regarding rifle durability. Is the c7 designed to operate at such sustained periods of fire, just curious

 http://www.specialoperations.com/Weapons/Features/M4/Page_Six.htm


----------



## Sharpey (2 Apr 2002)

I could be speaking out my a** here as I am not Infantry and use this weapon less than I/we should, but I see this as pointless when we have the C9 and C6. Those guns were designed for such duty. The C7 is a personal weapon and I think thats pretty much it. Those Night Vision scopes are a nice idea, not sure if they are used or not.
 With the C9 and C6 in play, and have already proved themselves, why waste money?


----------



## cagomez (2 Apr 2002)

A big beef of mine with the C9 (besides the whole scope thing, lets not go there) is that the ammo box connection is way too flimsy. Its just a simple plastic clip. I Cant recall how many times a full box has fallen off during section attacks etc. I‘ve seen pics of ammo that are different from the standard green or black boxes that we use, they are a cammed up (fabric ?) box. Does anybody know if it has a different connection ?

 http://www.fnherstal.com/html/Index.htm 

If the link doesn‘t work click on small arms, machine guns, minimi....

The link I posted eariler are for US special forces M4‘s. They get all the cool toys. I saw a c-mag once fitted to a funky souped up C7 at a diemaco display. Dont know if it is actually issued. Was loaded with training rounds, pretty heavy for a C7


----------



## Marauder (2 Apr 2002)

Reference Beta-C Mags;
I asked an ex-Ranger (the American kind) about them, and he basically said that while they are a nice novelty idea, they are produced on the cheap, jam like a bitch, and are generally large and unwieldy on an M16. He said that if you have access to an LMG like the C9, take that instead of trying to jury rig a rifle into a baby LMG.

As for the 100 rd fabric/canvas mags for the SAW/C9, I have heard good things about them ie. there is less noise than having rounds bouncing off plastic, they tend to stay on the gun better, etc.... But since they are effective, I‘m sure the Upper Echelon has no interest in purchasing them. Oh well. <shrug>


----------



## Doug VT (2 Apr 2002)

The cloth C9 ammo bags are personal issue in my battalion.  We have black ones and Aussie cam ones. The clip is the same, however the bag has more give and doesn‘t fall off as easily as the plastic boxes.  You have to load them yourself, they zipper shut, and they‘re ten times better then the packed boxes.


----------



## enfield (2 Apr 2002)

Be nice to get some of those. Do they carry 100 or 200 rds?

Can anyone explain to me why we have C9 pouches that are to small to hold a C9 box???
I discovered this in January on an ex, with a recently exchanged C9 pouch, trying to jam the box in and it just wouldn‘t go...


----------



## Sharpey (3 Apr 2002)

Enfield, I would have to say the answer to your question is, "just like everything else in the Army!" Cam Net bags barly fit cam nets, tent bags barly fit tents, etc... It is probably the result from one of those lowest bidder things just like the most of the Army‘s equipment!  :rage:


----------



## cagomez (3 Apr 2002)

I guess if the regs have the cloth ammo bags, its better than nobody having them. As for the C9 pouches, the have always fitted in to mine, barely. Its pretty tight and requires quite a pull to get them out. I find you that long strap that is attached in the inside must be perfectly done up (or cut off) to get it in there. I always hated carrying around those boxes, had a few with the belt fed in backwards ! They were probably left over from some other ex and just crammed in there. For the rattling and noise issue, had a Sgt on course tell us once to slip in cardboard between the rounds and the plastic. The little boxes that IMPs come in work real well, its just a pain popping the lid. Very handy for patroling, if you "choose" to have to take a c9, of course.   :mg:


----------



## Yard Ape (3 Apr 2002)

More mysterious it the grenade holders on the side of C7 mag pouches.  Too small to fit a grenade, but the ones on the C9 pouch are larger. I have not looked into if grenades fit in these, but I suspect the size as more to do with matching the pouch than accomadating what it is supposed to carry.


----------



## cagomez (3 Apr 2002)

Same thing for grenade pouches and the c9 pouches. the M67s will fit but it is extremely tight. Only used them once for live Fire FIBUA in a tire house. They should find a way to make grenade simulators that are more like the M67s we are suppose to be using. The T-Flashes are alright but they dont really come close to simulating ball type frag grenades. Or they could issue stick grenades, seen recent pics of the Belgians ( or were they German ?) using them. HA !

Does anybody know if there are suitable ammo bags/boxes for the C6. I remember seeing in Blackhawk Down (I know it was just a movie) a circular canvas ammo drum fitted to an M60. Just curious. A ammo bag would be nice for a C6


----------



## armd_recce (13 Apr 2002)

Yes, various countries make cloth or aluminum "assault" belt bags / boxes for the C6, and Blackhawk (who supplied for Blackhawk Down) and London Bridge tactical make various vests / belt bags. LBT makes a 350 round bag that can be worn a variety of ways and has a zippered slot to feed the belt out.


----------



## pappy (1 Oct 2004)

The US Marines have used the C-Mags, mainly in RECON units and Scout / Sniper teams.  S/S teams are typically two man teams.  Typically S/S teams use one bolt action, i.e. the sniper; the spotter with a M4 or M16A2 or M16A3 (with low power optics as a prefference), since one member is only armed with a bolt-gun the spotter must provide local / close up if needed security.  And having 100 rds available in one mag if one needs to lay down lots of cover fire to get the F-outta-dodge is helpful to say the least.  Even with a C-mag prone firing positions are easy to use.  

For standard Infanty, not pratical, better to maintain fire disipline.

During Vietnam the USMC at times removed the full-auto sears from M14's, sometimes only leaving one select fire weapon avialble in each fire team.  Aimed fire is always more desireable then full auto.  With semi-auto only fire available fire disipline was maintained.  Once they changed to the M16 the standard rifleman could carry more ammo, and M16's on full auto are mush more controlable then a full auto 7.62mm.

When the M16A2's where developed the longer range sights and burst mode where based on USMC preferences / requirements.  But if pratical in a perfect world one would have semi, 3-rd burst and full auto.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Oct 2004)

The C9 gunners in with the rifle coy in Haiti had cloth bags.  We encountered problems with them splitting very early in the tour and the zippers breaking.  It may have been the humidity that encouraged the break down as it would appear they have stood up well elsewhere.  The Mat Techs were able to fix them up and there were still some kicking around at the end of tour.  I believe that DLR pushed them to the battalion for the tour.
As far as the larger grenade pouchs on the side of the C9 mag pouchs go, if your talking about the tac vest then they are designed for smoke grenades.
The US have a hand grenade simulator similar to the arty sim, only scaled down by around half.  It packs quite a bang and would be a good replacement for the T-Flash but you would have to take the same precautions with them as with a arty sim.  There is a exact training copy of the M67/C13 grenades.  The practice grenade with the M228 fuze.  Just got to watch for some frag and be sure to clean it out after each use.


----------



## McG (1 Oct 2004)

The comment about the grenades not fitting was made in 2002.  I think it is in reference to the mag and C9 pouches on the webbing.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (1 Oct 2004)

Right, rtfd


----------

